# Need to cut "channel" in cinder block?



## ruger9 (Jun 27, 2006)

Long story short: I need to move a water pipe (from the heating system) inside a cinder block wall. I could fur the wall out, but it wouldn't match the rest of the wall if I did that (the rest of this wall, and the entire floor, has the pipes inside the block.) It's a bi-level, which means the bottom floor is about 4ft of block, the 4ft of framing on top. 

I need something as "neat" as possible, I was going to drill holes & chisel out the channel, but was hoping for an easier way. Would prefer no to saw, because this room is partially finished (another long story),but if it comes to that...

All help is appreciated!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

grinder, diamond blade, vaccume attachment


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You need a wall chaser. I have one, made by Hitachi.


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

2nd mdshunk on that.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

When you say move a pipe, do you mean move the pipe 2" one way or another? or do mean relocate the pipe. Is the pipe running vertically or horizontally? Could you drill several 6" holes, with a hole saw? I think it would be easier to patch the 6" holes (fairly uniform and save the drilled material) than patching chisled holes. Also, I would put up a curtain while drilling. Perhaps having a spray bottle wouldn't hurt (help keep down the dust). Something on that principle. I take it that a not only is moving the part important, the appearance of the wall is critical as well.

This is just an idea. Sounds like a predicament. Good luck.


----------



## ruger9 (Jun 27, 2006)

Right now, the pipe is about 6" outside the cinder block wall, vertical, suspended in mid-air. At some point in the home's life, they added a heating zone & built an interior wall to creat an extra room; in this wall they "hid" the pipe I'm now trying to move. All the heating pipe (except this one) in this floor of this house, has the pipe running "inside" the block, and this was apparently done buy leaving "channels" for the pipe in to the block during original construction. I need to now duplicate that installation with this "new" pipe that was concealed inside a wall that I have removed.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

ruger9 said:


> Right now, the pipe is about 6" outside the cinder block wall, vertical, suspended in mid-air. At some point in the home's life, they added a heating zone & built an interior wall to creat an extra room; in this wall they "hid" the pipe I'm now trying to move. All the heating pipe (except this one) in this floor of this house, has the pipe running "inside" the block, and this was apparently done buy leaving "channels" for the pipe in to the block during original construction. I need to now duplicate that installation with this "new" pipe that was concealed inside a wall that I have removed.


If I am understanding you, correctly, you want to re-locate the pipe from the current location, to the inside of a cinderblock wall. There are ways to get behind the wall, but the pipe needs to be strapped. If someone has a way of strapping the pipe w/out opening a decent sized hole, I would love to know. I would go to the mason, concrete section, and ask what is the best way of opening the wall. 

It would be a lot simpler to strap to the interrior side of the block. That tool that Md looks pretty slick, and you could recess the pipe. Is the wall you want to go behind an interior or exterior wall?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

if it'a truly a cinderblock wall...use a hammer...nothing will be neat...if it's a concrete block wall, MD is the right track. Metabo makes a nice unit. You can probably rent one.


----------



## ruger9 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. Looks like there is no "easy/clean way". Oh well. If you wanna' make an omelette...

With regards to strapping: the way this house was originally built, the pipe was not strapped to the block, because only the lower 1/2 of the wall is block, the upper 1/2 is framing. So the pipe goes up thru the "channel" in the block, with pipe insulation rendering it "tight" in the channel, and then up thru the bottom plate of the framing (top 1/2 of wall), then up into the ceiling/upstairs floor joists. No actual strapping anywere... I guess because it passes thru so many joists, it's unneccesary?


----------



## ruger9 (Jun 27, 2006)

PICTURES...

The first 2 pics are the pipe I need to move into the wall:


















...and here's the pipe on the opposite side of the fireplace, this is what I need to do:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I would go with a grinder wheel and using a diamond blade. Perhaps keeping the wall damp will keep down the dust. It looks like the previous workers did a pretty good job. Was the top brick chipped out a little, but in general, it looks good and tight.


----------



## cfcitywide (May 1, 2008)

Skill saw w/ a 7.5 " carbide blade ($3.75 @ HOME CHEAPO) Snap a line and cut all the way up/down as the saw will allow then follow up with a diamond blade on the grider to bring it home. Do it this way all the time. Might need 2 blades


----------

